# screw eyes for lure bodies



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

what screw eyes do you use for your larger cranks? and where do you get them ? jannsnetcraft or locally?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

http://www.barlowstackle.com/fishing-lure-components.html

www.mooreslures.com


I tried my darndest to find them locally and gave up. I order mine onlne.

There are basically two sizes available... .092 and .073 if I recall correctly.

the .92 size is for heavy duty musky baits and the other is for smaller baits. There may be more sizes that I'm unfamiliar with.

All of the above come in various lengths from about 3/4 inch to over two inches long.

Most of the sites I posts have diagrams showing what they look like, giving the sizes available, etc.

I usually order 100 at a time and they run about 15 cent a piece or so, somewhere in that range depending on size, etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

My sister and Bro-in-law own Lurecraft. They carry a few different sizes.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thanx,thats all i needed. looked like jans had many sizes and barlows does charge a small order fee above the cost.


----------

